# AD Block host file no longer working after Angry Birds update...



## rickkane (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a host file for blocking ads that I'm using in the CM7 rom. Everything was fine until I updated Angry Birds, and Angry Birds Seasons. Now I'm getting ads on both apps, but ads are still blocked on all my other apps. Anyone know what websites need to be added to the file to get them blocked? Thanks!


----------

